# Focal FDP 6.900



## Nav360 (Sep 25, 2016)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263804600067


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav360 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav360 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

